# Hilfe! - Mein Freund ist Gentoosüchtig.

## Tanja

Liebe Gentoo-Forengemeinde, ich weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter.

Darum wende ich mich  quasi als letzten Ausweg  an Euch. Bitte helft mir, die Situation wird langsam wirklich unerträglich!

Also hier die Ausgangssituation: 

Als wir uns vor ca. einem Jahr kennenlernten, wußte ich, daß er sich gerne mit seinem Computer auseinandersetzte. Schnell lernte ich, was Gentoo ist und das alle Programme immer neu gebastelt werden müssen, weil es sonst irgendwann nicht mehr funktioniert.

Seit ich bei ihm eingezogen bin, erkenne ich mehr und mehr das wahre Ausmaß seiner Abhängigkeit.

Er sitzt nicht nur tags am Computer sondern auch nachts, bestimmt 15 Stunden am Tag! Er interessiert sich für nichts anderes mehr als sein Gentoo! Besonders schlimm ist es seit er dieses komische gcc neu gebaut hat. Zwei Tage lang hat er unentwegt auf seinen Bildschirm gestarrt und bestimmt fünf mal erzählt dass er jetzt alle Programme neu machen muss. Als ich es gestern tatsächlich geschafft hatte ihn auch nur zwei Minuten für mich zu interessieren, war plötzlich E-Mail aus diesem Forum da und er ist wie ein verrückter auf seinen Computer zugestürzt. Danach hat er die ganze Zeit nur noch irgendwas von hitenwisipillity gefaselt und war absolut nicht mehr ansprechbar. 

Dann hat er mich vor den Rechner gezerrt um mir zu zeigen wie schnell jetzt alles geht. Dabei hat er leicht irre gegrinst und mich ziemlich fest am Arm festgehalten. Da wusste ich dass es jetzt reicht. Ich bin heute zu meiner Mutter gefahren, natürlich alleine, und schreibe von dort diese E-Mail.

Es ist schon wirklich peinlich wenn ich ihn dann doch mal aus dem extra eingerichteten Computerzimmer kriege und er innerhalb von fünf Minuten jedem dem wir begegnen erzählt er wäre ein Örgel-gentooist.

Dabei zerrt er immer wie wild an seinem T-Shirt und zeigt jedem das Gentoo-Logo! Das T-Shirt muss ich ihm jedesmal fast vom Leib reissen wenn ich es waschen will, freiwillig gibt er es schon gar nicht mehr her!

Seht ihr denn nicht: GENTOO ZERSTÖRT LEBEN!!!

Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter, bitte gebt mir doch ein paar Tipps wie ich ihn von diesem verteufelten Gentoo wegbekomme. 

Warum benutzt ihr denn nicht Knoppix oder so, was sich in 20 Minuten instalieren lässt?

Bitte habt Verständnis dafür, dass ich seien Namen hier nicht nennen kann, soviel ich weiß ist er hier, unter seinesgleichen , ein respektiertes Mitglied und ich glaube er würde mir den Kopf abreißen, wenn er wüsste dass ich das geschrieben habe! Aber ich bin psychisch total am Ende und nur noch am heulen. Ich will ihn doch nicht verlieren!

Verzweifelte Grüße,

Tanja

----------

## doedel

sei mir nicht böse, wenn es nicht so sein sollte, aber ich denke das hier ist nur ne troll aktion  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Bitte habt Verständnis dafür, dass ich seien Namen hier nicht nennen kann, soviel ich weiß ist er hier, unter seinesgleichen , ein respektiertes Mitglied und ich glaube er würde mir den Kopf abreißen, wenn er wüsste dass ich das geschrieben habe! Aber ich bin psychisch total am Ende und nur noch am heulen. Ich will ihn doch nicht verlieren! 

 

also ich merk wenn mein gegenstück nicht zuhause ist  :Wink:  er wird mit sicherheit merken, dass du hier postest....   :Rolling Eyes: 

//edit: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=hitenwisipillity&btnG=Google-Suche&meta= was ist hitnedingsda?

//nochmal edit: guck mal, ich verfolge meine compiliervorgänge meist mit:

```
Total merge time:

        4 days, 19 hours, 17 minutes and 23 seconds

```

*hrhr

----------

## monade

Liebe Tanja,

installiere dir einfach ebenfalls Gentoo, kompiliere gcc, beschäftige dich mit hitenwisipillity, und so weiter. Ich bin sicher, damit baust du eine Basis für euch beide auf! Gemeinsame Interessen sind die Grundlage jeder Beziehung!

Liebe Grüße,

Dein Dr. Sommer

----------

## amne

 *Tanja wrote:*   

> Ich bin heute zu meiner Mutter gefahren, natürlich alleine, und schreibe von dort diese E-Mail.

 

*Seufz* Das hier ist doch ein Forum, liebe Tanja, und keine Email - vielleicht solltest du dir ein gutes Beispiel an deinem Freund nehmen und auch ein wenig mehr Zeit vor dem Computer verbringen bis du dich auskennst.

----------

## think4urs11

das gehört nun wirklich ins Diskussionsforum

Liebe Tanja,

evtl. ist er einfach nur nicht der richtige für dich - welcher geistig gesunde Mann würde schon permanent die Tastatur der Freundin vorziehen?

Also ich wäre ja zu haben, vorzeigbar in 'nicht-Geek-Kreisen' und ordentlich angezogen bin ich auch  :Rolling Eyes: 

Liebe Grüße

----------

## Mr.Big

Hääääää,

meine "Alte" ist heute bei Ihrer Mutter. 

Sollte mir das zu denken geben!?

Ach was solls, muss gcc kompeilern, damit die Kiste irre schnell wird !!

J.

PS. Liebe Tanja, sei doch einfach mal "vonhintenwillig" vllt. hilft das ja  :Wink: 

----------

## Jinidog

Ist kein getrolle sondern eher ein satirischer, möglichweise sogar selbstkritischer, Kommentar zum Gentooismus,

Vielleicht fehlt aber tatsächlich ein großer Hinweis auf den Gentoo-Seiten:

Aber Vorsicht, Suchtgefahr!

----------

## think4urs11

Tanja könnte in der Gegend um Mannheim sein wenn das einem irritierten Gentoonian dessen Freundin heute aushäusig ist weiterhilft   :Wink: 

----------

## moe

 *Tanja wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Warum benutzt ihr denn nicht Knoppix oder so, was sich in 20 Minuten instalieren lässt?
> 
> 

 

Schenk ihm einfach einen 8-fach Opteron oder irgendwas in der Richtung, dann kommt die Installation von Gentoo auch nahe an die 20 Minuten  :Wink: 

Ich wollt gerade aufstehen und gucken ob meine Freundin da ist, aber dann is mir eingefallen dass ihre Mutter gar keinen Computer hat. Also kann ich mir das Aufstehen sparen und weiter zugucken, wie KDE mit kdehitenwisipillity neu kompiliert wird.   :Laughing: 

----------

## ScytheMan

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-501965.html *hust*

----------

## Thargor

 :Embarassed:  Jetzt muss ich mich schuldig fühlen, weil ich den Thread über USE="kdehiddenvisibility" eröffnet hab   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Jungs, nehmt das doch mal ernst.

Es stimmt ja, dass Gentoo sehr zeitaufwändig ist.

Auch wenn ich das eher auf die Compilierzeit als auf die Zeit in der ich davor sitze, beziehe.

Wie dem auch sei.

Ich würde nie den PC meine Freundin vorziehen.

Also, Tanja, hau ihn mal und dann geht das wieder.

Wobei mich der Name interessieren würde  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## andix

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Wobei mich der Name interessieren würde 

 

Finswimmer und andix wohl nicht. Bleiben nur mehr ein paar Tausend andre übrig  :Smile: .

Jetzt wo "-bitte löschen-" zu ist brauchen wir einen Nachfolgethread, vielleicht könnten wir diesen hier zur offiziellen Fortsetzung von "-bitte löschen-" erklären.

----------

## b3cks

Alter Schwede, wer hatte denn da wieder zu viel Zeit? Oute dich! Admins, IP/Login check?

----------

## nikaya

Wo ist eigentlich meine Frau???

Tanja?.....Taaaanja!!!.......TAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNJJJJJJAAAAAAAAA!!  :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## return13

also ich find das ja mal ne geile Aktion, zwar tut mir die Freundin bisschen leid, aber die geschichte ist ja mal echt gelungen... fehlt nur noch der Nick, um ihn als König der Gentoo Nation zu küren   :Very Happy: 

----------

## smg

Ha ha, da will ein Debianuser bisschen trollen oder?

----------

## blu3bird

Die einfachste Lösung ist Netzwerkkabel durchschneiden.

Ohne Internet wird Gentoo ziehmlich schnell langweilig.

----------

## Tanja

Aber Leute, jetzt mal ganz im Ernst, ich mach mir langsam echt Gedanken um ihn!

Ich meine er hat vor drei Wochen seinen Job verloren weil er es nicht mehr geschafft hat morgens aufzustehen und mit Laptop auf der Arbeit erschienen ist!

Er kapiert das einfach nicht. Vor zwei Monaten hat er eine Abmahnung bekommen weil er auf dem Rechner der Firma Gentoo installieren wollte. Dabei hat ihn dann sein Chef erwischt und er musste es leider abbrechen. 

Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass wir seit Monate keinen Sex mehr hatten, ich wollte euch mal fragen, weil ich mich ja nicht so auskenne, gibt es eigentlich in diesem Forum irgendwelche Pornoseiten oder so?

 *Mr. Big wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS. Liebe Tanja, sei doch einfach mal "vonhintenwillig" vllt. hilft das ja 
> 
> 

 

Du versauter Kerl!

Auch das habe ich schon probiert wenn dich das soooo interessiert, aber ich finde es schon ziemlich frech von dir sowas zu sagen!

----------

## tost

 *Quote:*   

> Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass wir seit Monate keinen Sex mehr hatten, ich wollte euch mal fragen, weil ich mich ja nicht so auskenne, gibt es eigentlich in diesem Forum irgendwelche Pornoseiten oder so? 

 

Das wäre mir nicht bekannt  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nikaya

 *smg wrote:*   

> Ha ha, da will ein Debianuser bisschen trollen oder?

 

Ich vermute mal eher da hat jemand,der sonst hier im forum aktiv ist,sich neu angemeldet um einen selbstironischen Post loszulassen.

----------

## doedel

tritratollallalalalala

----------

## think4urs11

Beenden wir das Spielchen mal besser...

Sofern also jemand von euch ein Frauchen namens Tanja hat, diese heute aushäusig war und deren Mutter im Raum Mannheim wohnt so möge er sich doch bitte zukünftig dieser (der Tochter, nicht der Mutter  :Wink:  ) mehr annehmen; die Dame hat ein paar Streicheleinheiten verdient.

Ggf. biete ich mich ansonsten an diese 'lästige' Tätigkeit zu übernehmen   :Rolling Eyes: 

Tanja: Beschwerden bitte an mich via PN

----------

